# Will you Help ?



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm not saying that you are wrong. But I can't find anything on the website that says anything about hunting issues or even hints to a anti-hunting stance. Everything I found was geared towards responsible pet ownership.

Could you please point out specific parts of the website or any other information that you have, that points to them being anti-hunting?

I don't want to start campaining against a group unless I know for sure they are anti my interests.


----------



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

The "Funds for Animals" has joined with the Humane Society of the United States. There main goal is to outlaw bow hunting. If you want to beat these people, the best thing to do is join the United States Sportsman Allience. The Bowhunters Coilition and the Professional Bowhunters Society and your states bow hunting organization. I've listed these fine organizations several times on this forum. If everyone joined he fight there wouldn't be much of a worry.


----------



## TOMANO (Sep 28, 2005)

ANY group that even remotely aligns itself with HSUS or Peta are supporting domestic terrorism from the ALF group. The HSUS has over $98 million dollars in a legislative fund (i.e. buying off politicians) set aside to eliminate bowhunting nationwide. HSUS recently BOUGHT legislation banning ALL hunting for exotics on fenced reserves in Indiana. Write letters and make phone calls daily!

TOMANO


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

ryanpalomba said:


> I'm not saying that you are wrong. But I can't find anything on the website that says anything about hunting issues or even hints to a anti-hunting stance. Everything I found was geared towards responsible pet ownership.
> 
> Could you please point out specific parts of the website or any other information that you have, that points to them being anti-hunting?
> 
> I don't want to start campaining against a group unless I know for sure they are anti my interests.



How You can Help..Section on their web page ..
You can learn who your state and federal legislators are by going to www.lsb.state.ok.us/. Simply click on Find Your Legislators and then fill out your address information. It will tell you who your federal and state representatives and senators are and provide all their contact information.

Also visit www.hsus.org and click on Government Affairs. This informative site by The Humane Society of the United States (HS US) will keep you informed about pending federal and state legislation. You may want to subscribe to HUMANE lines. HUMANE lines is a weekly e-mail action alert sent out by The HS US and The Fund for Animals. 

Oklahoma City’s contact information can be found at www.okc.gov . 


They Send Money To "FUN FOR Animals " ..GO AHEAD AND ASK THEM IF THEY ARE IN ANY WAY HELPING TO BAND LEGAL HUNTING AND FISHING ...THEY WILL NOT TELL YOU WHY >>BECAUSE IT WILL EXPOSE THEM >> .THEY ARE A DISHONEST GROUP >>every one wants to help dogs and cats find homes ..but, they take that money and use it against you if you like to hunt or fish..I DARE YOU TO ASK THEM>>IF THEY SAY WE ARE IN NO WAY AT ALL TRYING TO STOP BOW HUNTING FISHING ETC >>>I WILL APOLOGIZE TO THEM AND YOU >> I do not this to sound mean to anyone ..I just know these people are misleading people .. ...


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*Another "Wolf in Sheep's Clothing"*

Just look at this organization's mission statement, and you get your answer. 3 of their 4 bullt mission statement are easily expanded to wildlife, and their "humane" positioning clearly is a take from HSUS. This one is indeed an ARA site. Better gird up to battle these folks in Oklahoma. ANother example of how the Anti's can collectively organize their efforts, all under the guise of doing things for pets. DO not be fooled.


----------

